# Best iPhone Bike Mount



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Please advise the best iPhone bike mount? I always keep my phone on me, but I want to mount it instead of tucking it in my bike case. Any super good iPhone bike mounts you know of?


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

I have a lifeproof case on my phone, and their bike mount works great. The only downside it it's expensive if you don't already have the case since you need it to work with the mount.


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

shrubeck said:


> I have a lifeproof case on my phone, and their bike mount works great. The only downside it it's expensive if you don't already have the case since you need it to work with the mount.


Wow............they sell them seperately! Interesting....


----------



## bomber495 (Sep 25, 2010)

I used to use the endomondo bike mount and really liked it before I went the GPS route. I mounted it on the stem instead of the bar like a lot of the photos show. Phone mounts are a little bulky I find, but if you have to mount it, I haven't found anything much better...


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

bomber495 said:


> I used to use the endomondo bike mount and really liked it before I went the GPS route. I mounted it on the stem instead of the bar like a lot of the photos show. Phone mounts are a little bulky I find, but if you have to mount it, I haven't found anything much better...


Thanks my friend! I like options.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

RAM Large Size AQUA BOX


----------



## UXtreme (May 2, 2013)

I use the iClam iphone extreme sports case which works great. iClam Extreme - The One Stop Shop for all us Adrenaline Junkies!iClam Extreme | The World's Most Versatile iPhone Case hope this helps! It's cheaper than other cases and comes with all mounts.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I use this:









With one of these:









My iPh'n is in an OtterBox shell. Works great.


----------



## jasonf150 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got plans for this. iPhone Bike Mount | Quad Lock - iPhone Bike Mount

I think they have a Facebook 10%off coupon code. Don't recall what it is but I found it by googling.


----------



## J Teezy (May 3, 2013)

don't have an iphone but i use the ibolt bike dock for my samsung galaxy s3. Does the job, only thing is that the mount wont fit around the stem of my cannondale trail 29er 5 so i had to put it on the handle bars


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

Gritter said:


> My iPh'n is in an OtterBox shell. Works great.


I've got you stored... in my iPh'n.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

KrazyKreitzer said:


> I've got you stored... in my iPh'n.


I Love you, man! (I couldn't find the part where he says, "iPh'n" though)


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Life proof. Expensive but it works. I have had mine over a year and everything still works great except the lifeproof case. I guess that should be expected since I do use it more than the other attachments. My case is due for replacement, cracks in seal and charging cover cap but I may be upgrading to a new phone so I am waiting to see if that comes through.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

The life proof case and bike mount is the best. The case is durable and light and thinner than any other case on the market. The bike mount is secure. I've used mine in all conditions and the phone has never fallen out or swiveled on the bar. I use mine attached to the stem


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

MadMacMan said:


> The life proof case and bike mount is the best. The case is durable and light and thinner than any other case on the market. The bike mount is secure. I've used mine in all conditions and the phone has never fallen out or swiveled on the bar. I use mine attached to the stem


I agree, it is the best case sizewise available.


----------



## BamaTundraGuy (May 9, 2013)

If you work for the Fed/State/Local government you can register at GovX - Military Discounts and Government Discounts and get the iPhone 4/4s and iPhone 5 cases and accessories for a really nice discount. I just bought the 4/4s bike mount on there for $27.00 with $7 shipping. Still much cheaper then Bestbuy or other websites.


----------



## motoolfan (Nov 30, 2012)

Gritter said:


> I use this:
> 
> View attachment 797182
> 
> ...


If I may ask, What is the the second picture of?


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

motoolfan said:


> If I may ask, What is the the second picture of?


Aw, my bad. It's a tripod/clamp I.Trek Super Mount F thing (this link will take you to Amazon where I got mine).

I don't know if I have an older version, but mine doesn't have any logos on it.

Endless options for positioning your iPh'n for recording video, or looking at your screen or whatever - also works off the bike for normal tripodding situations.


----------



## MTB PBO (Apr 27, 2013)

Apple iPad Mount, iPhone Mount & iPod Mount

I like RAM mounts. I've used mine for years with a Magellan and now a Garmin GPS for my bike and car. Haven't used any phone mounts since I use a GPS, but their products are of a good quality and worth a look.


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

I just bought this Timbuk2 Goody Bag to hold my phone and spare tube and tools. It is amazing. Fits the iPhone 5 real well. Best thing I've purchased all year. I would highly recommend it. Doesn't get in the way either for me.

Timbuk2 Goody Box | Backcountry.com


----------



## Redball409 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just take the otter box holster and zip tie it to my bar stem. Never used it on my hip anyway. Snap in the otterbox phone and works like a champ. 
Use some old inner tube to wrap between stem and holster clip to prevent slippage. 
Sounds ghetto but it will win you over with low cost, simplicity and performance. 
Yep, $5000 bike with a zip tied phone holster on it. 
Will post picture later.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Update: My Lifeproof case finally died. The black "plastic" around the screen starting breaking off so I broke down and got a new one from, GOVX. My daughter also got one for her fancy new IPhone 5, wish I had one. Anyway, it was more than a year old so I felt good about it lasting that long. My daughters reason for getting one is she dropped her phone an had to get a new one. Lost (sold) her Bonnaroo ticket to buy the replacement phone. I sort of bought her the case, discounted for a pair of the new headphones that come with the 5 for me to use biking. Good phones, stay put, decent sound.


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

i used this mount. I bought it when i still had my casio commando, but i just got an iphone 5 and it works with it perfectly. The mount is also adjustable so you adjust it to fit whatever size your phone is.

cheap and effective. Never had a problem with my phone coming loose, and it doesnt squeeze the phone to death either. Just a good design.

Amazon.com: First Rate Verizon Wireless Casio G'zOne Commando Mobile Phone Bicycle Handlebar Mount With Robust Rotating Cradle Holder (for use with skin, bumper or hard case protector): Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## JillyF (Jun 26, 2013)

i use the lifeproof iphone bike mount Bike Mount iPhone 4 case, Bike mount for iPhone, iPhone accessories, Protective Case | LifeProof

Fairly reasonable price too!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

YUp--Lifeproof. Just bought the set-up and it works great and the phone case itself is a great one. THe bike mount works very well.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

The Handleband || Smartphone Mount, Light Mount, Bottle Opener Should be shipping very soon.


----------



## NomadA32 (Jul 15, 2013)

Handleband looks very interesting and I will look for a review soon


----------



## thorstenson203 (Jun 24, 2013)

I use this on by mountain bike and it has worked perfectly so far.

Universal Smartphone Bike Mount Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## ralj (Sep 18, 2009)

Topeak Ridecase
Topeak® Cycling Accessories - Products - RideCase, Works with iPhone 4/4S, Black

Works great for me.


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm debating on getting an iPhone mount or a stand alone GPS unit to track my rides. I hate to be out for a couple hours and end up with a dead phone because I have an app running and it ends up killing the battery, especially if I am out with my kids and need to call someone for help.

I like some of the suggestions, though. I have a Ram Mount for iPad in my Pilot and love it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dimension (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a very cheap alternative... Any touch screen phone and Storage too!

Saddle bag for touch screen phones


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Top pocket of my camelbak.


----------



## natron5000 (Nov 25, 2009)

On Lifeproof, I think the design is faulty. The little tabs break off the plastic circle part, then the mount falls apart. This has happened twice now. Lifeproof has really good cust service. No problem getting replacements.....


----------



## riotactor10 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ozzy43 said:


> The Handleband || Smartphone Mount, Light Mount, Bottle Opener Should be shipping very soon.


very happy I saw this post - missed this on Kickstarter and just ordered one from their website.

while this may be interesting in a crash (not something I do often) it looks like it would be solid for everyday pedaling (including bumps and shakes)


----------

